# Okay so help me and you will get a cookie! enfp infp or infj? Impossible to type? =(



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/3138-infps-infps.html#post76300 for INFP maybe...
> 
> But the most important point with INFJ vs INFP is that they have totally different functions. So figuring out your dominant Ni or Fi and the inferiors would be the best way to go, really.


Great link! It was really helpful.... :laughing:
Off to finish reading it :tongue:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Thanks! I am aware that they have different functions, but that's where my dilemma sorta lies. That I think, and by my results on function tests, that I use Fe and Fi about equally.... My functions seem to fluctuate from INFP one day to INFJ another....So yeahhhh :blushed:


i use Fi a little more than what would be expected of an INFJ less than Fe though. The key to INFJ is the Ni bit.
Do you use Ni pretty much as as your resting state? Is it always on?

I think if you have seen both forums and relate more to the INFP forums then that does say somthing. I feel both forums are very much of type i don't relate to the INFP forum although I do feel comfortable with it.. The bulk of the INFJ forum topics are about Ni. Ni as a priary function seems to have a distinct and powerful impact. Often the questions to determine J and P I think are a bit silly.
Im messy and unorganised, granted yes Im normaly on time things outwardly you would think Im a P.
Im not though Im very J. I come to decissions quickly and with conviction Im stuborn on even small things. I let up to keep the peace (Fe) inside Im still stuck on what I have decided. I like my life aranged and sorted I dont like suprises I don't think they fun there very anoying for me. I get very anxious when plans change at the last miunte. I always have a plan for day. Im rarely happy to do anything at the drop of a hat and I get anoyed with P types.

Not the ones that give out cookies I like them:happy:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

What Sea Cucumber said... It's really all about Ni for an INFJ.

And don't go to much by function tests, but rather try understanding the functions through description, introspection and other people. That is much more accurate, and I'd recommend testing only for finding a starting place to look for your type. :happy:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Twinkletwinklelittlegrape said:


> Thanks, i have seen the website around here :crazy: I have heard alot about that website not being all that accurate though....Still a useful tool though, and yeah that seems to be my main problem. Trying to figure out the exact differences and realizing which one i happen to fit better into....Hmmmm i'll take another read though. Thank you =]


Most people I've heard consider the site itself generally very useful, even if not agreeing with all the details. :happy:


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> i use Fi a little more than what would be expected of an INFJ less than Fe though. The key to INFJ is the Ni bit.
> Do you use Ni pretty much as as your resting state? Is it always on?
> 
> I think if you have seen both forums and relate more to the INFP forums then that does say somthing. I feel both forums are very much of type i don't relate to the INFP forum although I do feel comfortable with it.. The bulk of the INFJ forum topics are about Ni. Ni as a priary function seems to have a distinct and powerful impact. Often the questions to determine J and P I think are a bit silly.
> ...



I don't really think i relate to infp more than infj....I'm basically stuck between trying to decide which functions i use often, but don't know how exactly to determine that. Idk.... And if i am an INFP, yay :tongue:

Lol....i mean from what I've read i still can't come with a conclusion. I Like to have things planned, and if someone breaks plans with me it irritates me, but i can have my days where i can just think, oh well that's just so and so's personality, and so i put up with it. I'm not very good with decisions though i know i have to make them, i can be stubborn, but eh....not really, i value everyone's opinion and may use it at times, depending on the matter,situation, and how i feel towards it. I also don't get annoyed with people that easily as everyone is different i guess, so i just look at it that way. I can find noises and dances annoying but not really people i know that easily. I get annoyed at people that are full of themselves, people that think they're really amazing, and "Know it" ek. Okay anywho i don't really have a point i was just putting some random baber jaber out there to maybe get a better idea on how i am? I agree with some of the things you said. But i'm sure there is more to an INFJ than that. Lol..Either way, im still at INFX.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

penchant said:


> Most people I've heard consider the site itself generally very useful, even if not agreeing with all the details. :happy:


True, it is, i'm reading it a little more now, thanks again :laughing:
and about the using Ni....that's what i'm trying to see.. or figure out, what function i use most often/first.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to ask something else to INFJs out there.

Ain't Ni for you guys a thing that's so natural that you can't really understand people not understanding it? I think that being it a dominant function, a person could relate easily to it, if it happened to be their dominant function. I'm too trying to find out if i'm INFJ or INFP, but I just can't understand Ni. I know how it works, but I can't see how would I use it. That's why I'm trying to settle for INFP.

Perhaps, twinkle, if we don't know exactly if we use Ni, it must not be our dominant function.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Leaves said:


> I'd like to ask something else to INFJs out there.
> 
> Ain't Ni for you guys a thing that's so natural that you can't really understand people not understanding it? I think that being it a dominant function, a person could relate easily to it, if it happened to be their dominant function. I'm too trying to find out if i'm INFJ or INFP, but I just can't understand Ni. I know how it works, but I can't see how would I use it. That's why I'm trying to settle for INFP.
> 
> Perhaps, twinkle, if we don't know exactly if we use Ni, it must not be our dominant function.


yes exactly^
There are give away things that people say. 
Ni when on the odd occasion when its making itself awear actualy feels likea type of insainity. When I saw the INFJ describiton and read what Ni was it was amazing. I know I was normal. To be honest its not nice an its not fun but it is useful. 

There's analysis and then theres Ni analysis it makes paradoxes and tries to find meaning in everthing!
Mostly its INTJ and INFJ that are to decide between. Im open minded and keen to help others to establish thier type becuse its very good for self growth. Im just one person with just one opinion BUT I see this am I an INFP or am an INFJ all the time. Fi by its very nature is an individual feeling. Fi makes you _very_ you. Your guided by _you_ if that makes sence.

The whole J P thing he question are silly persionlity has very little to with if you make lists or not.

INFP feel diffrent to other people and feel misunderstood. INFJ are wierd and are misunderstood we feel like were fine its just every body else isn't getting it.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

Leaves said:


> I'd like to ask something else to INFJs out there.
> 
> Ain't Ni for you guys a thing that's so natural that you can't really understand people not understanding it? I think that being it a dominant function, a person could relate easily to it, if it happened to be their dominant function. I'm too trying to find out if i'm INFJ or INFP, but I just can't understand Ni. I know how it works, but I can't see how would I use it. That's why I'm trying to settle for INFP.
> 
> Perhaps, twinkle, if we don't know exactly if we use Ni, it must not be our dominant function.


Well i think that i use my Ni alot. And agree with the things it says for INFJ's, about Ni and what not....but my issue is that when i read INFP alot of the things seem to make sense to. Since all of the types seem to have the same functions just in different orders, or they use one first and then the other, then i was thinking maybe i really am just in the middle with the 2? =/ Maybe it's just my own personal issue that i doubt myself to much, lol :tongue: And i guess that makes sense in a way, but idk if i use Ne either. So see? Lol, i don't if i have it in me to just fall on INFP by default. I need more basis than that. But one of these days i'm sure i might get frustrated enough that i might just follow your thought on that, who knows


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> yes exactly^
> There are give away things that people say.
> Ni when on the odd occasion when its making itself awear actualy feels likea type of insainity. When I saw the INFJ describiton and read what Ni was it was amazing. I know I was normal. To be honest its not nice an its not fun but it is useful.
> 
> ...


I agree but i need something, anything to base it on maybe? lol but they are silly.

And i feel like i'm fine and everyone else isn't getting it :tongue: lol....
But a few years back though i did feel very much like the first one. Different and misunderstood. roud:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Describe to me what Ni is like? in more detail than it analyses things. How do you use it? in more detail than just to predict things.
what does Ni involve?

Sorry Twinklet its impossible to be two types:sad: Also how old are you? maybe you havn't developed Fe fully yet due to age.


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> Describe to me what Ni is like? in more detail than it analyses things. How do you use it? in more detail than just to predict things.
> what does Ni involve?
> 
> Sorry Twinklet its impossible to be two types:sad: Also how old are you? maybe you havn't developed Fe fully yet due to age.



Well I can't really find the words. I'm not too amazing at explaining on the spot, and what i think it's like or what i'm like, or how i use it...perhaps you can tell me and i can just tell you if that's what i thought or not? lol, or if i so certain things....and I am 20....maybe you're right....and i know i can't really be 2 types, but i can dream roud:

I'm pretty open minded and don't really have a preference for any type, i could find out that i am an ESTP at that and be content because at least I've gotten to a conclusion :crazy:....
The only thing i can think of is when they explain it, Ni, wherever I've read it, i seem to agree, they say something along the lines of knowing stuff but not knowing why, i think about the world alot and how things work and get those so called "Aha" moments, and i look for the underlying meaning and patterns of everything, i analyze everything and overthink everything like crazy....see my attempt at explaining << lol i should stop. :tongue:


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

*Oh yeah and Chococat cookies for all.* roud:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

ha ha ha you are sorry funny and IMPOSIBLE!:crazy:....at 20 I think you would growing some Fe.

Im being a bit harsh but only to help you (my Fe) and your text book answer for Ni sugest to me its not a function that you are that familier with. Remeber we all have it just some more than others. It is hard to explain but from my POV Ni would natuarly go into over drive when trying to explian itslef something creative would come out. I started going on about 'weaving' and trees.

why don't you just decide on one and then give it a trial period and see how it goes


----------



## DatAssInDaGrass (Sep 14, 2010)

sea cucumber said:


> ha ha ha you are sorry funny and IMPOSIBLE!:crazy:....at 20 I think you would growing some Fe.
> 
> Im being a bit harsh but only to help you (my Fe) and your text book answer for Ni sugest to me its not a function that you are that familier with. Remeber we all have it just some more than others. It is hard to explain but from my POV Ni would natuarly go into over drive when trying to explian itslef something creative would come out. I started going on about 'weaving' and trees.
> 
> why don't you just decide on one and then give it a trial period and see how it goes


I can't explain because honestly my mind is drawing a blank with other worries i have, i kind of just want more information on it all....so that i can maybe side with INFP instead....But i guess for now i'll stick with INFJ since i agree with it the most..for now, thanks! 
And you're not harsh lol....well at least to me. Opinions are opinions and they're awesome.
I am Impossible. :blushed:.... :happy:


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you for the cookies sorry for my bad spelling. Good luck. Just stay open minded ie you said. Im sure you will get there i the end. Its a great place to learn everything you need to know


----------

